# Dudas sobre fuente +-22V y 10 A para amplificador 170w



## epicee77 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola, este es mi primer tema en el foro !
Saludos a todos !

Bueno, los comento. Estoy estudiando ingenieria (no electronica) y me gusta mucho el tema de la electronica. Hace poco hice un amplificador para la PC de 4x45rms con un integrado TDA7560. Con este integrado, aprendi a utilizar el programa EAGLE para hace el pcb, pero es muy precario, por eso no lo subo aqui. Pero por suerte anda muy bien.

Bueno, mi idea ahora es hacer un amplificador de 170w. Este trabaja con 2 integrados, uno LM4651 y LM4652. Aqui hay un link a la hoja de datos del mismo:

http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM4651.pdf

Bueno, para este amplificador, se necesita una fuente +-22V y 10A. y no se que como contruirla. Si conviene un transformador y su rectificado (xq me imagino q el precio debe ser muy elevado) o una fuente conmutada. Para mi primer proyecto (el mencionado arriba) utilize una fuente de PC, ya que como es un integrado para auto, requiere de 0 a 12V. Pero como este necesita +-22 no sabia que utilizar como fuente. 

Tambien, si alguien ha utilizado estos integrados q compartan su experiencia con el.

Muchas Gracias
Emiliano


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Lo más fácil es usar un transformador convencional enorme y pesado, con un puente de diodos y capacitores abundantes. Es caro, pero las fuentes switchings no son nada baratas y son complicadas.
Claro, como proyecto, una fuete switching es genial, yo estoy trabajando en una, pero vos lo que necesitás es un accesorio para tu proyecto, ya que el proyecto en sí es el amplificador y no vale la pena tenerlo parado hasta que tengas una fuete switching funcionando.

Una duda que me surgió sin ver las hojas de datos, es que con +/-22V no podés llegar a 170W ni con una carga de 2 ohms! Me parece que hay algo raro, fijate bien.


----------



## epicee77 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola, estube revisando la hoja de datos del amplificador, y los datos que propone, son +-22V para llegar a esa potencia.
Lo que dice que es de Clase D, con lo cual segun lei en este foro, tiene una eficacia del 95% aprox.

Bueno, en cuanto al tema de la fuente conmutada, tambien me gustaria aprender a construir una. Si pudieras darme alguna indicacion de alguna pag que enseñen, o algun tutorial, o algo q vos sepas, me seria muy util.

Tambien me surgio una duda. si quisiera conectar este amplificador al auto, se podria hace una fuente +-22V a partir de la corriente de la bateria ?

Gracias !


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 1, 2008)

Acá hay un post con mucha información para entretenerse sobre las fuentes conmutadas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

Holas: si necesitas esquemas y circuitos impresos de fuentes smps (switching mode power supplyes) decime no más.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado muchachos con creer todo lo que se dice. Yo se a la perfección y despues de mucha experiencia, que no existen en el universo o al rededores amplificador o aparatos que posean eficacia del 95% en rendimiento versus consumo.
debemos tomar en cuenta que todo dispositivo electronico requiere energia que indiscutiblemente se transformara en calor, movimiento, luz, etc.
Lo máximo logrado y me parece bárbaro es cerca del 70%, y con eso quedense contentos ok?.

cualquier cosa que vayan necesitando me lo dicen...he?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

Ha una última cosita...estamos diciendo que este integrado clase D con un rendimiento del 95% necesita una tensión de alimentación de +-22Voltios, o sea 44Voltios de pico a pico, con una corriente de 10Amperios, lo cual nos da una alimentación total de unos 440Watts, y estamos diciendo que solo nos provee una salida de 170Watts, o sea que 270Watts se estan perdiendo? o se estan transformadorrmando en energía calórica excesiva? según un cálculo simple sabremos que % de rendimiento poseemos...

440Watts es el 100%
170Watts es el 38,63636363%

o sea que solo tenemos un rendimiento del 38,6363636363%. (lejos del 95%, no?)

saludos.


----------



## epicee77 (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola, gracias por la información de las fuentes conmutables, no escribi antes, xq tengo problemas con mi proveedor de internet y me cuesta mucho poder establecer una conexion a internet. 
No eh podido leer lo de fuentes conmutables que me recomendaste, pero encontre tambien en el foro, una fuente para hacerla con 12 volt, aqui esta el link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

Viendo los calculos de la eficiencia del amplificador que queria hacer, que parece baja, ustedes conocen alguno que sea mejor ? 
Espero que en esta semana se me solucione el tema de la conexion a internet, asi puedo ver si en el foro hay amplificador, pero si ustedes saben de alguno me avisan ?
Gracias !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 5, 2008)

Bueno...los mejores y más eficientes amplificador operacionales que conozco son los TDA de phillips y los STK de sanyo. Pero la máxima eficiencia se logra en equipos para motos o autos con 12V 5A y muchisima distorsión. Si lo que buscas es un buen amplificador, de buena potencia y de buena calidad irremediablemente la eficiencia es menor al 50%.

el STK4048XI o STK4050II de sanyo son muy fáciles de armar, aunque consumen bastante entregan sus buenos 150W y 200W respectivamente y con una calidad impresionante la distorsión es menor al 0,01%.

si necesitas esquemas aqui t dejo algunos de integrados de potencia y uno de la etapa melody de 400Watts que yo armé.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 5, 2008)

aqui tah el de 400Watts hi fi con +-70voltios (t recomiendo que no le pongas 70 porque es el tope que soportan los transistores, o sea los transistores de potencia toleran 140 que son los +-70, por eso el transformador hacelo de 55 + 55 y que t quede cerca de 65 + 65) y consume unos 15 amperios para hacerlo stereo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 5, 2008)

Hay una gran ignorancia respecto al rendimiento de los amplificador y todos opinan.
Podés conseguir excelentes prestaciones de sonido con rendimiento del 80%.
La gran parte de la corriente que consume un amplificador va para el parlante, el resto generalmente consume, dependiendo del diseño, entre 15 y 100mA mientras al parlante van cerca de 4A (para una potencia media)

Hablando siempre de amplificador lineales, lo que puede variar de un diseño a otro es la máxima tensión capaz de entregar a la salida dependiendo de las configuraciones usadas. De esta manera, para entregar una cierta potencia, un amplificador que tiene un rango más amplio de salida puede alimentarse con menos tensión que otro para lograr la misma potencia. Así se mejora un poco el rendimiento.

La diferencia entre la salida máxima y las líneas de alimentación puede andar entre 1 y 6V.
Las configuraciones de emisor-seguidor son las menos eficientes (y las más comunes) ya que cada transistor y driver suman la tensión Vbe. Una configuración cuasi-dárlington es mucho más eficiente ya que la única pérdida es la tensión Vbe del driver.
Existen varias topologías más y menos eficientes, pero la diferencia que hacen no es del 30% como leí en algunos lugares.

También hay que saber de qué se habla cuando se habla. No podemos comparar rendimientos de amplificador valvulares, de amplificador clase A, clase AB, clase H o clase D.
Hay amplificador AB con rendimiento del 80% a plena potencia y amplificador D con rendimiento del 96%.


Me fui de tema.
Quería decir que no es cierto que para una mejor calidad debemos sacrificar más energía.

Cuando una fuente pide, por ejemplo, +-22V y 10A, no hay que decir 44V x 10A = 440W. Si entrega 170W entonces el rendimiento es 170W/440W = 38%.
La corriente que entrega no es contínua y suave, hay picos. Hay que calcular bien los picos para que un sonido fuerte no te suene feo y que el transformador no llore cuando tiene que cargar los capacitores.


Otra cosa por favor! No cunfundir amplificador operacional con amplificador de audio.


----------



## epicee77 (Abr 5, 2008)

Hola, veo que para cualquier amplificador que quiera armar, primero es mejor tener una fuente conmutada, xq sin ella, no hay poder...
Antes de empezar a armarla voy a ir a preguntar en las casas de electronica si venden los componentes, ya veo q me quedo a mitad del camino y no puedo armarla   

Queria hacerles una consulta, con el integrado TDA7560 que tiene una salida de 45RMS (segun su hoja de dato, ya que no se como medir en realidad cuanta potencia entrega) si le conecto unos parlantes para graves, se haran notar, o es poca potencia para estos ?

y el integrado lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de PC, pero los parlantes hacen mucho ruido, si pongo un filto entre la fuente y la potencia, se mejorara ¿? Como se llama este elemento para buscar información ?

Gracias !


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 5, 2008)

epicee77 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, veo que para cualquier amplificador que quiera armar, primero es mejor tener una fuente conmutada, xq sin ella, no hay poder...
> Antes de empezar a armarla voy a ir a preguntar en las casas de electronica si venden los componentes, ya veo q me quedo a mitad del camino y no puedo armarla
> 
> Queria hacerles una consulta, con el integrado TDA7560 que tiene una salida de 45RMS (segun su hoja de dato, ya que no se como medir en realidad cuanta potencia entrega) si le conecto unos parlantes para graves, se haran notar, o es poca potencia para estos ?
> ...



Fijate con qué alimentación llega a los 45W. Seguro que con los 12V no llegua.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 6, 2008)

DISCULPEN: Estoy de acuerdo si algun ignorante se confundio con mis explicaciones debido a que tal vez no fui lo suficientemente explicito.

Yo se que se puede lograr un rendimiento absurdo de un 80% en amplificador de potencia de audio, si configuramos las bafles para que tengan una impedancia mucho menor (lo cual es gravisimo pues se puede y de hecho se quema toda la etapa de potencia).

Pero los amplificador que yo diseño y armo son para escuchar musica, NO RUIDOS. Si alguna vez algún súper genio de la electronica me consigue por lo menos 1 (un) amplificador que me entregue potencia, y calidad y baja distorcion y el mismo tenga una eficacia del 80%, estaria orgulloso de no volver a opinar más.

Pero como estoy seguro que aún esto no existe...les dejo una reflexión final.

ESTUDIEN MUCHACHOS...ESTUDIEN.

Y PRACTIQUEN, TRABAJEN DE ESTO Y DESPUES HABLAMOS.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 6, 2008)

Una ultima cosita.

con 12 voltios y 3,75 amperios logramos unos 45 watts de potencia.

yo tengo un equipo de audio en mi moto el cual funciona con la bateria de la misma y consume 12 voltios y unos 4 amperes y entrega linda potencia, cerca de un 60% de eficacia, no más.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 6, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Una ultima cosita.
> 
> con 12 voltios y 3,75 amperios logramos unos 45 watts de potencia.
> 
> yo tengo un equipo de audio en mi moto el cual funciona con la bateria de la misma y consume 12 voltios y unos 4 amperes y entrega linda potencia, cerca de un 60% de eficacia, no más.



¿De cuántos canales estamos hablando? ¿45W sobre un sólo canal? ¿Con qué impedancia de carga?

Realmente me gustaría verlo.

Otra cosa, yo hablo del amplificador en sí, no de los integrados que incluyen un amplificador y un pequeño elevador de tensión a capacitores.


----------



## epicee77 (Abr 7, 2008)

Pido disculpas !
La eficacia en calidad o en potencia, realmente no se como diferenciarla a nivel "placa electronica". 
Solo hace 8 meses que empeze a estudiar de CERO electronica, asiq no se bien diferenciar eso.
Podrias explicar !
Gracias !


----------



## epicee77 (Abr 8, 2008)

Hola, el amplificar de 45rms, hace rudio.
Este ruido puede ser tanto xq su alimentacion es de una fuente de PC, y por lo q eh leido, tb x las masas. X lo q lei, los capacitorees cargan y descargan, y esto mete ruido. 
Es verdad esto ?
Como se puede solucionar ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2008)

Los capacitores funcionana como puertas en el audio. si lo que corre es corriente alterna la filtran y esta pasa, si lo que viene es corriente continua el capacitor se pone en corto y la retiene. NO creo que haya forma de q un capacitor meta ruidos. ya que en la fuente se usan precisaamente para filtrar y desacoplar, e y en el circuito se usan para esto q explique antes.
fijate bien si la tension es la indicada, si la potencia de salida es muy alta y las pistas de cobre muy finas puede haber ruidos.


----------



## pauu1 (Dic 11, 2008)

epicee77 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, el amplificar de 45rms, hace ruido.
> Este ruido puede ser tanto porque su alimentación es de una fuente de PC, y por lo que he leído, también por las masas. Por lo que leí, los condensadores cargan y descargan, y esto mete ruido.
> Es verdad esto ?
> Como se puede solucionar ?



Hola!

Es cierto, los ruidos que escuchas son producidos por la fuente conmutada que estás usando, te lo afirmo con total seguridad porque eso mismo me pasó con mi proyecto de amplificador (a no ser que haya otra razón, yo sólo hablo a partir de mi experiencia). Ese ruido es debido a las altas frecuencias (múltiplos y submúltiplos inclusive) a las que trabajan. La sustituí por una lineal y todo fue perfecto. La verdad, es que para un equipo de audio o amplificador de mínima calidad siguen siendo las mejores, aunque sean más grandes, pesadas y difíciles de configurar para los voltajes (a veces caprichosos) que se suelen manejar. 

Saludos!


----------



## jenrique (Dic 11, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Los capacitores funcionana como puertas en el audio. si lo que corre es corriente alterna la filtran y esta pasa, si lo que viene es corriente continua el capacitor se pone en corto y la retiene. NO creo que haya forma de q un capacitor meta ruidos. ya que en la fuente se usan precisaamente para filtrar y desacoplar, e y en el circuito se usan para esto q explique antes.
> fijate bien si la tension es la indicada, si la potencia de salida es muy alta y las pistas de cobre muy finas puede haber ruidos.



Cuando pasa corriente continua por el capacitor este no se pone en circuito abierto?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 11, 2008)

Sí, Jenrique. Un capacitor bloquea el paso de continua y presenta cierta resistencia al paso de la alterna. Esa resistencia depende de la inversa de la frecuencia por la capacidad.


----------



## centro58 (May 24, 2009)

es imposible llegar al 95% de rendimiento si la carga ( el parlante no exige mas corriente) para que exija mas corriente se necesita suministrarle mas voltaje  con lo que el amplificador de 22 + 22v no cumple calculando maximo puede entregar 5A sobre 4 ohms con lo cual no llegas a 170W y esto suponiendo que el amplificador entrega unos 21V de salida con una señal senoidal de 60Hz


----------

